# Crooked Beak- what should I do?



## HallieMac (5 mo ago)

Our sweet Heihei was born with a slightly crooked beak, that has only gotten more severe as she's gotten older. She's about 3 months. She's smaller than the other birds her age, but doesn't seem to be suffering or sickly. Should I split her off from the flock and give her extra nutrients and/or treats? Does anyone know if she could be suffering somehow and we should put her out of her misery?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

If you want to keep her make her a mush in a deep bowl so she can scoop food out. You'll have to stay on top if so that it doesn't become bug infested or goes sour. 

That is the genetic form of cross beak and it won't get better and as you've seen, only got worse. She might need trimming of her beak in the future. I don't see any reason to do it now though.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Welcome to the forum! Your bird can live a fairly normal life if you adapt her diet as Robin suggested, you may have to feed her separately but being separated from the flock would be detrimental.


----------



## ricepaddydaddy (Jun 22, 2012)

We have one scissor beak girl in the last batch of 6 we bought.
The Wife provides layer crumbles and she eats that just fine, and is now the size of her sisters.
To keep things simple, we switched everyone over to crumbles.


----------

